# Last flight of the Mig-21



## v2 (Nov 19, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-Av7KG1hJ4_


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2007)

It was a very good bird.


----------



## v2 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wurger said:


> It was a very good bird.




Yes, but how many years ago?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2007)

As a combat plane for sure in 50's,60's and maybe up to 80's.Later it was really a good plane for training.


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 20, 2007)

I grew up loving to hate the MiG-21. It makes a good villain but it was the numbers that made it fearsome.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 20, 2007)

Last flight for them maybe...my country still uses Mig21 but no so much due to the fact that the air force is very very low on funds...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got to work on a UTI - I have a lot of respect for the aircraft. It served well even though most of the time it was on the "receiving end."


----------



## ccheese (Nov 20, 2007)

Good film... shame they had to screw it up with that noise
in the background.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2007)

Good film.


----------



## renrich (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a friend that flew the A6 in an evaluation against the first Mig 21 acquired by the US during the Viet Nam war. It was an interesting story. The Mig had much better performance than our military expected.


----------

